# Surface Slashing Yellow Mouths



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report*
*By Capt. Kris Kelley*

Take the East wind down a notch and a broader Trout focus quickly came into view. Trout to 24" came to hand over the week and weekend with decent numbers of fish showing over area shell reefs; mud/grass; and, sand/shell. Capt. James E. reported just an epic day throwing topwaters while wading taking solid Trout to 22" and just wearing the Redfish out over mud/grass to 27".

Quick turning weather gave weekend anglers a break on Sunday as we welcomed a 5 boat trip with Jim K. and guests from Houston. Capt. Doug reported half limits to 17" working sand/shell with PCS while Capt. Chris C. voiced a real slow down on Redfish in the light winds. Saturday one could flip that report 180 degrees with Redfish action reaching a fevered pitch with Doug H. and son Evans. Solid action on the Redtails proved exhausting with Black Drum filling momentary gaps in the action to 22". Weather reports indicate another front pulling through mid-week and we will again visit NE winds to 25 knots. On the Redfish scene, that's good news.

*Revisiting Pattern Progressions*

In early February I was reporting what appeared to be a large advance on the fishing pattern versus the calendar. Since that time Mother Nature has placed environmental changes typical of this time of year in a state of suspended animation. I was talking with a client the other day and I mentioned that grass growth and emmerging grasses appear to be inline with the first week of March. On the back lakes beat, that seems to mean that transitions to more early Summer approaches are being delayed greatly. That also means that successes associated with Spring patterns do not appear to have any near term end. When we finally get a prolonged warm up, I'm expecting progressions in grass growth and pattern shifts. They will come, but it's just slow motion right now.

Like us on *Facebook* or Pin us on *Pinterest* and we promise to "love you back"!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Facebook: Castaway Lodge*
*Pinterest: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------

